# that old tv question



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

hi just bought the dream in Spain, now need tv, have got sky in england but there is no where to put the unsightly huge dish, was talking to some local ex pats and was told of 2 options (one was torre sat i think) cant remember the other, do you know it ?, he gets 70 channels- a small dish on the roof- all bbc etc - and eurosport - its about 200 eu to fit up,and 20eu a month, has anyone got this ? and how good is it? i am coming over on the 8th of jan 2010 and need to do my homework now so i can get something done, over the net regards rolls


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

the "small dish / mesh" tv systems are rebroadcast systems.
They have their own "big dish", a collection sof receivers all on their own specific channel, theythen collect these signals, and combine them and put them onto their own "local" frequencies.

there are no "pay tv" channels on there - only the free UK TV hcannels - and maybe one or two pay tv channels they do have the contracts to rebroadcast. several have been visited in the last year or so for distributing pay tv channels and have either ha to re,move them or have been closed down totally.

you will not get HD, bbci text or sports serivices, they quality can vary from poor to terrible - especially when compared to signls direct from the satellite, many of the channels can be received for free even on an 80 cm dish, but hte advantage of the system is no big dish for the BBC ITVs and C4s.

if you dont care for bbc then a smaller 1.45m or 1m dish may do - these will get you about 70% of the sky pay TV channels, and there are options with a sky card to receive ITV and C4 on a small dish.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

hi we have installed a dish cost 120 euros for instalation and the dish then bought a free sat box with 140 channels from uk for 49 quid works brilliant easy to set up


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

*spain tv*



maro4me said:


> hi we have installed a dish cost 120 euros for instalation and the dish then bought a free sat box with 140 channels from uk for 49 quid works brilliant easy to set up


but how big was your dish and i want eurosport for the motorbike racing you dont get that on a free satbox, got no room for a big dish anyway got a south facing villa . we have got sky tv in England


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

rollsroyce said:


> but how big was your dish and i want eurosport for the motorbike racing you dont get that on a free satbox, got no room for a big dish anyway got a south facing villa . we have got sky tv in England


At last! another person with good taste in sport

You don't 'need' Eurosport to get yer racin' fix:

GP's - BBC1 red button
WSB - Channel 4
BSB - ITV 4

Granted, the superbike's aren't live but hey.....any racing on the toob is a good thing eh!

Oh,...... and get yesel a Spanish digi box 'cos they've got the C.E.V. on there:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

we have SKY tv, with all UK terrestrial channels. How do we get all Spanish tv as well ? also approx cost


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

the size of dish you require depends on exactly what channels you want to view, and where in Spain you are.

Generally, for the BBC ITV C4s you need a big dish - at least 1.2m in some areas, but up to 2.4 along the CBlanca.

You can get Eurosport1 on an 80cm dish, with a sky package.
You can sometimes lose Eurosport2 in mid afternoon even with a big dish.
They are on two different satellites, and two different frequencies hence the variation.

On an 80cm dish you may be able to receive approx 50-70% of the sky pay channels.

Yes, many things on Eurosport are also on the BBC Sports Services, Go to BBC News, Reb Button , 3001 Select, or Go to BBC News, Reb Button, Sports, Sports Multiscreen - even if you cannot get the main BBC1 or 2, but as long as you can get BBC NEws.

There is a free version of Eurosport on the Astra 1 satellites....in German.
There is a free version of Eurosport on the Astra 1 satellites....in analogue, but with English commentary - although as analogue is slowly being swicthed off this may not last for long.

For Spanish TV:
you need three components: a tv aerial, an amplifer and powersupply, and a digital tuner - either a seperate set top box or a TV with builtin digital tuner. Approx 200 euros for supply and install.


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

*tv*

hi doggy got a minter R1 in virgin yamaha colours but the blue never seen one like it on the road the blue was better than the red might be 62. but ride like ya stole it, was thinking of bringing it to Spain but two and a half years i might need a wheelchair "tee hee" ROLLS anyone get together out there for rideouts ?


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

*tv*

anyone know what i would get with an 80cm dish. dont need sky sports or movies. somone said i would lose some sky progs was wondering which ones, i have got lifestyle and culture and documentaries for £22 a month at the moment


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

use this link:

Sky UK on Astra 2A/2B/2D & Eurobird 1 at 28.2°E - LyngSat

and on an 80cm dish you will get most channels on "Fixed", and all on Astra 2a South and 2B South - see the beam column.

You will not get channels on Astra 2d, or 2a North or 2b North

so you will / should get 240, but not 241.
so you will / should get 246, but not 247. 
so you will / should get 249, but not 250.

not get shed, or sky reallives1,+1,2.

you get most of the knowlegde pack, aprt from military, eden+1,



> i have got lifestyle and culture and documentaries for £22 a month at the moment


for £22 i think you should also be getting a few more mixes, and not just "style and culture" and "knowledge".
i think £22 per month is all 6 mixes, kids, news and events, exntertainment, music, style and culture and knowledge.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

rollsroyce said:


> hi doggy got a minter R1 in virgin yamaha colours but the blue never seen one like it on the road the blue was better than the red might be 62. but ride like ya stole it, was thinking of bringing it to Spain but two and a half years i might need a wheelchair "tee hee" ROLLS anyone get together out there for rideouts ?


Very nice! Aye, I was getting a bit old for all that "chin down, arse up" malarkey so I got shot of the Aprilia and got mesel a traillie (Honda Transalp) and now have great fun nobbing off up all the tracks & ramblas around here. There's very few signs for private land but you soon find out when you start getting shot at

Aye, there's a few meets round here and the good thing is they're not selective ........... if it's got two wheels & an engine then you seem to be welcome. There's even one or two guardia lads in there as well just to keep things running smoothly (stop any car drivers getting stroppy etc.:clap2



Doggy


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

is freeview the same as free sat only have got a couple of receivers hanging about at the moment, when i went onto a site they were all on about free sat but the picture was of a box marked freeview (like the ones we have got ??)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Down here we get excellent reception with a 1 metre dish. We have the full Sky package with all BBC and ITV, Ch 4 but ESPN not good even tho' we twiddled the dish.
We have hundreds of channels of total dreck.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Down here we get excellent reception with a 1 metre dish. We have the full Sky package with all BBC and ITV, Ch 4 but ESPN not good even tho' we twiddled the dish.
> We have hundreds of channels of total dreck.


"dreck"..??? I have never heard that one before..la significa..?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> "dreck"..??? I have never heard that one before..la significa..?


It's a Yiddish expression, from the German for rubbish, muck, filth etc. I got used to using/hearing a lot of similar expressions -nosh, kitsch, shlof, shmatter etc. as I lived in North London for years and was married to someone whose speech was peppered with Yiddish words and phrases, plus we had a lot of Jewish friends.. It's amazing how many 'foreign' expressions are used in everyday English speech, when you come to think about it.
No sun here today....oy veh......


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It's a Yiddish expression, from the German for rubbish, muck, filth etc. I got used to using/hearing a lot of similar expressions -nosh, kitsch, shlof, shmatter etc. as I lived in North London for years and was married to someone whose speech was peppered with Yiddish words and phrases, plus we had a lot of Jewish friends.. It's amazing how many 'foreign' expressions are used in everyday English speech, when you come to think about it.
> No sun here today....oy veh......


Mary...you seem to have had such an interesting life...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Mary...you seem to have had such an interesting life...


I don't know about interesting........ done quite a few different things, though. 
My old mum would now be saying 'Jack/Jill of all trades...'
At the end of July I decided to pack in what I'd been doing on a voluntary basis for the past four years, which involved regular travelling round Europe, mainly to London. (
I've now stayed in the same place for almost four months and I'm getting slightly itchy feet!
It was great lying by the pool when it was really hot but now it's cooler I'm wondering what to do until it's warm again. 
I plan to start at a local animal charity in the new year but that still leaves a lot of time unoccupied.
I'd like to start playing tennis again but everyone at the local clubs is either young, fit, skilled or all three
But Our Little Azor's walks help me keep fit.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rollsroyce said:


> is freeview the same as free sat only have got a couple of receivers hanging about at the moment, when i went onto a site they were all on about free sat but the picture was of a box marked freeview (like the ones we have got ??)


No.

Freeview is a UK only digital TERRESTRIAL system, ie tv via a TV Aerial.
Spains version of "Freeview" is TDT.

You cannot get Freeview here in Spain. The nearest transmitter is in Cornwall - and is a bit too far for signals to reach Spain!!!

You use a Freeview box in the UK as the transmissions also carry all the UK programme data - ie via the Freeview software.
If you use a Freeview box in Spain, you will get just the Spanish Channels, but no Programme guide - maybe just now and next, as the TDT transmisstion may not be compatialble with e UK Freeview software.

"Freesat" is the name of a nonprofit service, which was established to ensure all of the UK has reception somehow of digital TV, after analogue swicth off. The service provides about 150 chanenls of free to air channels on the Freesat EPG, and the option to add non freesat epg channels also.

A Sky box without a card does the same as a Freesat box.

A generic receiver does the same as both SKy and Freesat boxes, but without the specific Freesat or Sky EPG.



> "ESPN not good even tho' we twiddled the dish"


ESPN UK is on a North beam frequency, which, depending on dish size and location in SPain may not be available all day. Even on big 2.4s north beam channels can go off. 

For example you can get Eurosport1 24/7 on an 80cm dish, but not ES2, which is on a north beam frequency. 

For example you can get Sky PSort 1,2,3 on an 80cm dish, but not SSXtra or SSNews, which is on a north beam frequency. 

For example you can get Sky1 on an 80cm dish, but not Sky2 or 3, which is on a north beam frequency. 

North beam frequencies are very LNB Skew (rotation angle) sensitive. So your dish alignment may be fine, but the LNB Skew is critical in getting hte last bit out from your dish.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBH, I'm thinking of cancelling ESPN. We had no problems with it the first few months but it's not good now. I think I'll get HD instead and see if I can sell my SkyPlus box.


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

so basically if a get a freesat box and have got an aeriel i can get free to air channels , and a freesat box bought in england is the same as in spain is this correct - rolls


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rollsroyce said:


> so basically if a get a freesat box and have got an aeriel i can get free to air channels , and a freesat box bought in england is the same as in spain is this correct - rolls


No.

A Freesat / Sky / digital satellite receiver will only work with a satellite dish.
A Freesat / Sky (with no viewing card) / generic digital satellite receiver will only work with a satellite dish and receive the free to air channels.
A Freesat receiver will not be able to receive the free to view cahnenls (Fiver, Five USA for example) as these need a Sky viewing card, and Freesat receivers have no ability to read a viewing card.

A Freeview / TDT / Digital terrestrial box will only work with a TV aerial.

Freesat boxes are all from the UK and UK only. Those bought in Spain will have the Freesat logo on them and originated in the UK anyway! It makes no difference if you buy a Freesat box in Spain or UK.


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

sorry about that i meant dish not aeriel but you answered my question perfectly, rolls


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

*tv*



rollsroyce said:


> sorry about that i meant dish not aeriel but you answered my question perfectly, rolls


just a thought i have a sky digital receiver spare (as i am sky plus now ) would this act as a freesat box or not ? without the card.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rollsroyce said:


> just a thought i have a sky digital receiver spare (as i am sky plus now ) would this act as a freesat box or not ? without the card.


A Sky box will only function as a Sky box.
A Freesat box will only work as a freesat box.

A Sky box uses the Sky EPG software.
A Freesat box uses Freesat EPG software.

You cannot run Freesat software on a Sky box and vice versa.

So no, you cannot get a Sky box to act as a Freesat box.

(Above is me being pedantic and trying to show the difference between Freesat and Sky and how they are different. Even though they get all their channels they show from the same signals and frequencies!)

However, a Sky box without a viewing card will be able to receive all the free to air channels a Freesat box receives.


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

so a sky box without a card will receive the free channels which was my question, although probably could have worded it better


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

rollsroyce said:


> so a sky box without a card will receive the free channels which was my question, although probably could have worded it better


Yes
a sky box without a card will receive the free to air channels
a Freesat box will receive the free to air channels
a generic box will receive the free to air channels

a sky box with a card will receive the free to air channels and the free to view channels (Fiver Five USA Sky 3, Strong ITV1 and C4's) and whatever sub package you are on also.


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

*tv*

many thanks for that -- rolls


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

And wait until the new year when ANOTHER system / EPG arrives....
It will have free to air channels AND the ability to pay for certain channels...
A bit like top up tv in the UK, but for satellite.

New UK Satellite Service Being Launched

That'll really confuse everyone, freesat, freeview, free to air, free to view, freesatfromsky, free to air and pay tv, sky tv, argh........

And still people ask me for viewing cards so they can watch BBC channels, even when you have not needed a viewing card for the last 6 tears or so to view BBC channels!!! Argh!!!!


----------



## briotone (Oct 4, 2009)

rollsroyce,

I have the small dish on the roof from Teleast Digital.

I had to pay 250 Euro for installation, then, then, they offered FREE installation GRRRRRR!!

Don´t know if the offer is still on?

However, I pay 20 Euro a month, some channels disappear, others replace them, yes, Eurosport 1 & 2, sometimes the pictures pixalize for some hours, then get rectified, Oh, there ia also a channel called Men & Motors (bikes and cars). I love it, although the voice synch. sometimes is amiss?

All in all, not bad, I guess but do not expect the quality you had in England, OK?

Remembering it´s Spain, I have learned to be tolerant and keep taking the tablets!!


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

grahunt said:


> Try downloading FilmOn on your computer to watch everything for free in HD as long as you have an adsl connection


Downloaded it, registered and tried to run it but get the error - server is taking too long to respond.
Any ideas?
Graham


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

*tv*



briotone said:


> rollsroyce,
> 
> I have the small dish on the roof from Teleast Digital.
> 
> ...


thanks for that briotone thats what i was thinking of getting for now, i have motors, tv a good channel. will do for my guests for now


----------



## Gill Brown (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi there, sorry this is not a reply, but i think I saw you had a Sky + box, but cant find it now!
Have just changed to sky + ourselves, no problem there, but as you know it runs on 2 cables, one of which will not lock, the other is fine. Have you any ideas?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Gill Brown said:


> Hi there, sorry this is not a reply, but i think I saw you had a Sky + box, but cant find it now!
> Have just changed to sky + ourselves, no problem there, but as you know it runs on 2 cables, one of which will not lock, the other is fine. Have you any ideas?
> Thanks for any help


Two separate coaxial cables run from two different LNBs on your dish. A dual LNB (two LNBs in one casing) is used. It can either be a fault in one of the LNBs, misalignment (but this will usually affect both channels), faulty Sky box or fault with cabling. Unless the fault is obvious (e.g. loose connection - check that both F-connectors on the back of your Sky+ box are secure), you need an engineer with the right equipment to find out which and put it right.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Total idiot here and in a quandary.

Have been offered a very nice flat near Estepona to rent, but the TV only receives Spanish stations. This is in a new development which presumably has a dish, as most have nowadays.

I bring my elderly mother and she likes to watch TV every night. BBC, ITV and ITV2.

Obviously, I don't want to pay for satellite for a 4 month rental and the owner said he was considering putting in a digibox. Is there such a thing for English Channels?

Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2ladies said:


> Total idiot here and in a quandary.
> 
> Have been offered a very nice flat near Estepona to rent, but the TV only receives Spanish stations. This is in a new development which presumably has a dish, as most have nowadays.
> 
> ...


Not actually living in Spain so my knowledge is second-hand, but I can describe the British TV situation like this:
For most expats who want to enjoy (almost) the full range of British TV, it means having a big dish (like 1.5m) installed and pointed at Astra satellites (the ones that carry Sky) and either get a Sky box through a local dealer or bring one over from UK registered at a UK address. This should give you the full range of Sky channels, though some channels like BBC and ITV, being on Astra 2D North beam, can be tricky to receive at times. Those who don't want subscription channels like sports and films can opt for Freesat box (widely sold in UK), which gets you most free-to-air channels. 
Now when an apartment owner talks about erecting a dish, it can be a Sky system if there are enough British expats, or for German channels, or just Spanish channels like Canal+ on Digital+ platform. But non-UK channels use a different cluster of Astra satellites (Astra1), so the dish when aligned to them cannot receive Sky, as well as being too small. There are some English-language channels on Astra 1 free-to-air, such as CNN, Sky News and BBC World. 
Spain like UK is moving over to digital terrestrial TV shortly, and their equivalent of Freeview is called TDT. I doubt if there are any English-language channels on TDT.
Some English-language channels are available by microwave or cable through rebroadcasters like Torresat in Costa Blanca. I have no details about any operators on Costa del Sol.
Lastly, there are ways of receiving Brtish TV channels through broadband internet. One way (not recommended because of unreliability and picture quality) is unofficial streaming TV service. Another is using a download box, which connects to your Sky box in UK through broadband and enables you to watch the same channels in Spain on your PC monitor or TV hooked to your computer.
digitaldownloadbox


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you. But in easy English, the development has a big Satellite Dish but he only gets basic Spanish TV.

Do we have to pay for Sky on contract or is there another way of getting English stations? He seems to think he can put a digibox in!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

2ladies said:


> Thank you. But in easy English, the development has a big Satellite Dish but he only gets basic Spanish TV.
> 
> Do we have to pay for Sky on contract or is there another way of getting English stations? He seems to think he can put a digibox in!!!


I'm sure the agent who shows you around will help you and know what to do, or indeed the neighbours? Theres a chap on here who's very knowledgable called "Sat" I hope he reads this post, but if not, try "tacking" your question on to the end of one of the other TV posts, or start a new one, that way he's more likely to read it and help you (he seems to gravitate towards TV posts because of his expertise). Sorry if that sounds like I'm passing the buck, but I havent a clue - my head is full of useless information sadly LOL


Jo xxxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2ladies said:


> Thank you. But in easy English, the development has a big Satellite Dish but he only gets basic Spanish TV.
> 
> Do we have to pay for Sky on contract or is there another way of getting English stations? He seems to think he can put a digibox in!!!


Basic Sky box without subscription will just get you free-to-air and free-to-view channels. If you aren't into sports or movies, it may be perfectly adequate. If the owner proposes to put in Sky box with subscription, then you will have to pay for it. Alternatively, if you already have Sky in UK, just bring over your digibox and viewing card and hook it up to the dish (it must be aligned to Astra 2 or have a separate LNB for it). You will get the same channels as those you are paying subscription in UK for.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

2ladies said:


> Total idiot here and in a quandary.
> 
> Have been offered a very nice flat near Estepona to rent, but the TV only receives Spanish stations. This is in a new development which presumably has a dish, as most have nowadays.
> 
> ...


Most of the good info has been posted in the replies above.
For BBC ITV and ITV2 you do not need a sky viewing card...just a dish big enough to receive these channels. BBC has not needed a sky viewing card for hte last 6 years - these channels are free. For ITV you have not needed a viewign card for about 4 years.

So you will only need to subscribe to Sky ssould you wish to view any of thei rPAY tv channels.

Although your developmnent has a dish, it will need to be pointing at the correct group of satellites to receive the UK TV channels. 

If the dish is a big dish pointing at the correct satellites, then you will need to contact the administrators and get your house connected up to the cabling system that is being used. Ideally most communities have seperate cables in their system for UK Sky and Spansih TV, and so if this connnction has not been done then even plugging in a satellite box will not get you any thing as you do not have a physical connection to the dish....

IF you need any more PM or email me and we shall see what we can do.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

sat said:


> Most of the good info has been posted in the replies above.
> For BBC ITV and ITV2 you do not need a sky viewing card...just a dish big enough to receive these channels. BBC has not needed a sky viewing card for hte last 6 years - these channels are free. For ITV you have not needed a viewign card for about 4 years.
> 
> So you will only need to subscribe to Sky ssould you wish to view any of thei rPAY tv channels.
> ...


Thanks - so we do need a Sky box. The owner in the UK seems to think he can put in a digibox. If I have time, I will speak to the administratos of the building as there are many British residents.

Once again, thanks.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

2ladies said:


> Thanks - so we do need a Sky box. The owner in the UK seems to think he can put in a digibox. If I have time, I will speak to the administratos of the building as there are many British residents.
> 
> Once again, thanks.


(A Sky receiver is also refered to as a Sky Digibox)

If you want to use a Sky card then you will need a Sky digibox.

If you do not want to use a Sky card, and receive just the "free to air - ie no card required" channel then you can use a Freesat box, A Sky box, or a generic box -


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

sat said:


> (A Sky receiver is also refered to as a Sky Digibox)
> 
> If you want to use a Sky card then you will need a Sky digibox.
> 
> If you do not want to use a Sky card, and receive just the "free to air - ie no card required" channel then you can use a Freesat box, A Sky box, or a generic box -


We don't have a Sky card. 

How much is a Freesat box - do you have to have a contract - and can you get BBC, ITV, ITV2 etc.? 

We have a digibox here and are happy with Freeview.

Thanks


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

2ladies said:


> We don't have a Sky card.
> 
> How much is a Freesat box - do you have to have a contract - and can you get BBC, ITV, ITV2 etc.?
> 
> ...


A freesat box costs from £40 for the basic to about £300 for the all singing all dancing HD with hard disk dive.

A freesat box is able to receive all free to air channels.
You do not have to have a contract with a freesat box as all the channels it receives are available for free.

As I said in my previous post, BBC has been free to air for the last 6 years or so, and ITV has been for a few les years, so yes a freesat box will be able to receive BBC and ITV.

If you already have a Sky box / Sky Digibox, then you will not gain anything by changing to a freesat box. A sky box without a sky card gets the same channels as a freesat box does, and uses the same satellites, the same dish and the same frequencies.



> Thanks - so we do need a Sky box.


You can use a Sky box, a freesat box or ageneric box for the reception of the free to air satellite tV channel. But you must also have the relevant size satellite dish to enable reception of the signals from the correct satellite.


If you want BBC and ITV you will be looking at the installation of a "big dish" - anything from 1.4m to 2.4m (anything from 500 to 1300euros for the dish instalaltion). This dish needs to be pointing at the correct group of satellite sthat the UK satellite channels are transmitted from. This is a totally different direction / group of satellites used for many other countries Tsatellite TV channels - so the dish you have may only allow access to the SPansih, French and a few other European channels, but not the main UK TV channels.


You cannot receive Freeview in Spain. It is a UK only TV service accessable via a TV aerial. The nearest Freeview transmitter to Spain is in Penzance, and its signal does not reach Spain. There are many channel that are available for free on freeview that are not available for free on satellite (Dave, Virgin1, UK History). SPain does have its own version of Freeview - called TDT - 20-30 Digital TV Channels - all Spanish cahnnels, but some programmes have the option to change the programmes audio into the original version.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

sat said:


> A freesat box costs from £40 for the basic to about £300 for the all singing all dancing HD with hard disk dive.
> 
> A freesat box is able to receive all free to air channels.
> You do not have to have a contract with a freesat box as all the channels it receives are available for free.
> ...


Thank you - we will have to first enquire whether their dish is set to receive the British Channels. Then a freesat box should do the trick - I hope.

Thank you.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

If they say it can only receive a few British / English Language channels, like BBC News and Sky News and CNN then it will not be on the correct satellite (more than likely to be either Astra 1 or Hispasat, both of which do the Spanish Pay TV Satellite Service D+)

And they are under no obligation to provide a dish for you to receive certain UK channels. Even if you have access to only one UK channel like BBC News then they are complying with EU law, regarding provision of a channel in your own language (the law does not state how many channels or which channels you should be allows access to receive!)


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

sat said:


> If they say it can only receive a few British / English Language channels, like BBC News and Sky News and CNN then it will not be on the correct satellite (more than likely to be either Astra 1 or Hispasat, both of which do the Spanish Pay TV Satellite Service D+)
> 
> And they are under no obligation to provide a dish for you to receive certain UK channels. Even if you have access to only one UK channel like BBC News then they are complying with EU law, regarding provision of a channel in your own language (the law does not state how many channels or which channels you should be allows access to receive!)


Of course, but this is a development with many British owners - anyway, I can but ask!!

Wouldn't rent any apartment without the channels. Last year was stuck with CNN!!


----------

